

Experts Urge Sparing Use of Nonaspirin Painkillers - sciurus
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/14/science/experts-urge-sparing-use-of-nonaspirin-painkillers.html

======
sp332
It's good to have reliable information about the risks, but if you're in pain,
you're going to take them anyway. I remember when Vioxx was temporarily taken
off the market because the risk was being re-evaluated. One of my teachers in
college had knee pain so bad she could hardly walk, and said she didn't care
if the drug had a "risk of stroke".

~~~
CodeWriter23
Vioxx was taken off the market permanently.

------
MichaelCrawford
Tylenol killed my father. He was only sixty-eight years old.

I am fifty one. It has been years since I have been able to read the labels on
any over the counter drugs, even when I wear glasses. Whenever my prescription
medicines change the pharmacists explains them to me.

Pharmacists are happy to explain nonprescription drugs to but no one ever asks
them to.

I puzzled over a wrongful death lawsuit but that would not bring him back.
There have been many such lawsuits yet acetaminophen is not only stll on the
market but found in more than one thousand nonprescription drugs.

Remembering Dad

[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/family/charles-russell-
crawford/...](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/family/charles-russell-
crawford/eulogy.html)

~~~
hga
This article is about "nonaspirin, nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs",
which don't include acetaminophen.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I stand corrected.

------
Zigurd
It seems as if policy is being set based on a strange puritanism.

Ideally there would be a kind of Darwinian sorting of authoritarian bluenoses
on NSAIDS and acetominphen and everyone else having access to effective stuff
that doesn't kill you in the name of preventing euphoric effects.

